# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android تطبيق تطبيق القرآن الكريم Quran Android

## mohamed73

*مميزات التطبيق*  
 1 – هذا التطبيق يحتوي على القرآن الكريم كاملا
 2 – التطبيق مصنف ومرتب بشكل رائع و ممتاز
 3 – الإستماع الى القرآن الكريم للعديد من المشايخ
 4 – إضافة السور الأكثر قراءة الى قائمة  المفضلة
 5 – البحث عن السورة التي تريد قرائتها
 6 – تقييم التطبيق في القوقل بلاي ستور (  4.9/5.0  ) *صور التطبيق*        *الرابط*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## jordi

جزاكم الله الخير

----------


## jordi

اخواني بالله مشكورين

----------


## jordi

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد

----------


## jordi

كيف تريدوا ان اشارك ______

----------


## ahmed3abed

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

baraklahoufike

----------


## esmial

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييرررررا

----------


## esmial

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررر

----------

